# [icedtea6] le compiler ou utiliser la version bin ? (resolu)

## Kazuya

Hello,

Voilà je me demandais, pour Java, pour l'utilisation d'icedtea6, il vaut mieux utiliser le binaire ou le compiler ?

Dans portage on ne trouve que la version binaire, mais dans l'overlay java il y a la version à compiler... 

J'avais toujours compiler icedtea avant mais étant donné que la version à compiler n'est pas disponible dans portage, je me dis qu'il doit y avoir une raison, non ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Ca prend combien de temps pour compiler ?

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

 *genlop -t icedtea6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * dev-java/icedtea6
> 
>      Sat Dec 26 22:35:07 2009 >>> dev-java/icedtea6-1.6.2-r1
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oh, si peu  :Wink: 

----------

## Kazuya

En fait le problème n'est pas sur le temps de compilation, mais plutôt sur la bonne façon de faire. 

Le truc qui me dit que je ne devrais peut-être pas le compilé ce sont ces lignes dans java-config:

 *java-config -L wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The following VMs are available for generation-2:
> 
> *)      OpenJDK6/IcedTea6 1.6.2 [icedtea6]
> ...

 

Donc dois-je préféré la version binaire à la version source ? là je ne comprends pas trop à la vue de ce message...

----------

## netfab

Hello,

3 choses qui me font préférer la version -bin :

 Tout ce qui est java, je ne connais pas et je m'en fiche un peu.

 Description : A Gentoo-made binary build of the icedtea6 JDK

 dans l'ebuild virtual/jdk on peut lire :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Keeps this and java-virtuals/jaf in sync
> 
> RDEPEND="|| (
> ...

 

Je me dis que si les devs gentoo n'avaient pas voulu que l'on préfère la version bin, ils ne l'auraient pas mis en première position.

Last edited by netfab on Mon Dec 28, 2009 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Ok oui, je n'avais pas fait attention à cela. 

Bon je crois que je vais dorénavant utiliser la version binaire plutôt que l'ebuild de l'overlay java. 

Bah pour java, en ce qui concerne la machine virtuelle en elle-même je m'en moque un peu tant que ça marche pour eclipse/netbeans... 

Mais je suis étonné que les dev gentoo insistent pour que l'on utilise une version binaire de java... (ok sur le bugzilla, l'ebuild binaire de icedtea6-bin a été stabilisé, mais il n'ya aucunes traces d'un ebuild icedtea6 ... ) 

Et ça fait un moment que icedtea6 existe maintenant... mais c'est uniquement dans l'overlay java que l'on retrouve la version à compiler apparemment. (enfin je veux dire par là, pas dans portage)

Certains/certaines sont au courant de la politique appliqué sur cet ebuild ?  Parce qu'après tout on peut bien compiler openoffice ou utiliser la version binaire, alors pourquoi pas de même avec java ? il n'y a vraiment aucuns gains quelconques à la compilation ? où au contraire c'est parce que l'ebuild fournit par gentoo à une construction spéciale pour l'optimisation de celui-ci ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Et puis, ne faut-il pas un autre JDK pour compiler openjdk ? un peu comme il faut un compilateur C pour compiler GCC ?

Dans ce cas, il te faut d'abord un jdk-bin pour avoir le jdk-src...

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Oui c'est pas faux, aussi j'avais déjà le jdk-bin avant d'avoir le jdk-source, ce qui reviendrait à expliquer le pourquoi de la version binaire dans gentoo et pas la version source...du moins en partie puisqu'on a bien un gcc-source et pas un gcc-bin... 

Mais je trouve étonnant de ne pas avoir plus de documentations que ça, aussi bien du coté français qu'anglais... visiblement ça n'a l'aire de gêner personne à part moi lol. 

Mais je suis quand même repartie sur une version binaire, ne serait-ce déjà que pour bénéficier des futures mises à jour (dans la mesure ou j'ai juste exporté l'ebuild icedtea6 dans mon overlay locale et enlevé l'overlay java)

----------

## xaviermiller

Hem... "gcc-bin" existe bien !

Que contient un stage 1 ou 3 ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Oui enfin je voulais dire par là que l'on utilise un GCC recompilé à partir des sources et pas le gcc-bin disponible du stage 3 ou bien une mise à jour de gcc uniquement binaire... 

Bien sur que l'on fait appel une première fois à un gcc-binaire, mais après on utilise celui que l'on a recompilé... (enfin après chacun fait ce qu'il veut lol)

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

La version "sources" (icedtea) est désormais dans portage.

La compilation a pris 3 heures sur mon Acer Aspire One. Et cela a nécessité la présence d'un autre JDK (icedtea6-bin en l'occurence).

----------

## geekounet

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Oui enfin je voulais dire par là que l'on utilise un GCC recompilé à partir des sources et pas le gcc-bin disponible du stage 3 ou bien une mise à jour de gcc uniquement binaire... 
> 
> Bien sur que l'on fait appel une première fois à un gcc-binaire, mais après on utilise celui que l'on a recompilé... (enfin après chacun fait ce qu'il veut lol)

 

Normalement, une fois que t'as compilé une fois ton icedtea source avec le icedtea-bin, icedtea se suffit à lui même pour se recompiler les fois suivantes, tout comme pour GCC. Faut juste qu'il soit listé dans le virtual/jdk (ça doit être le cas s'il est maintenant entré dans portage).

----------

## xaviermiller

Yep, je confirme. Après avoir installé icedtea, j'ai désinstallé icedtea6-bin, et le seul JDK/JRE était icedtea. J'ai recompilé pour le fun tous les paquets dépendants de virtual/jdk et en effet, icedtea se suffit à lui-même.

La comparaison avec GCC est bonne : il faut un compilateur java pour compiler un compilateur java. Je me demande comment Sun a fait pour le premier compilateur Java  :Laughing: 

----------

## Fenril

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> En fait le problème n'est pas sur le temps de compilation, mais plutôt sur la bonne façon de faire. 
> 
> Le truc qui me dit que je ne devrais peut-être pas le compilé ce sont ces lignes dans java-config:
> 
>  *java-config -L wrote:*   
> ...

 

Salut,

J'avais toujours compris à peu près le contraire lorsque j'ai dû passer de java-sun à OpenJDK/IcedTea. En gros pour moi c'était Build-Only = binaire, et que vu que c'était précompilé, posait quelques souci de sécurité... Alors j'ai voulu passer à la version source, mais j'ai vu qu'il fallait obligatoirement démasqué un bon lot de paquet et accepter quelques lots de licences que du coup IcedTea en source était en unstable. sachant que je privilégie la branche stable, j'ai toujours pas de version compilée par mes soins d'IcedTea...

----------

